

Joe Wilcox "wrong about iPad… immersion experience", replaces the one he'd sold - Terretta
http://www.betanews.com/joewilcox/article/I-was-wrong-about-Apple-iPad/1276619322

======
Terretta
Wilcox does not have a pro-Apple bias. In the comments, Wilcox notes, "this is
the first post here admitting that I got something wrong about Apple." He
explains that after selling his iPad, he found he was missing something _not_
fulfilled by netbook or smartphone, missing enough that he bought himself
another:

> _"The world does need an Apple tablet -- and perhaps others -- contrary to
> what I asserted in late January. ... iPad offers fresh functionality:
> immersion. I find there are fewer reading distractions, and content is
> better presented than on a laptop and browser. I'm more focused and retain
> more of what I read. ... Part of this immersive experience is the
> technology, but also how iPad is used. Apple's tablet is a sit down and
> focus device, as much because of size and shape as screen and user
> interface. The totality -- physical design and software benefits -- is
> immersion."_

Wilcox also calls out an opportunity for developers:

> _"Immersion -- and this is something every media publisher wants of its
> consumers -- extends well beyond iPad's Web browser, which doesn't deliver
> the device's best immersive content experiences. Games and publishing apps
> are more immersive."_

